# I want a stand and shoot Vanilla SM army



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been thinking of a stand and shoot SM army I was thinking MLs and LC how many rounds of actual shooting am I going to get before the opponent is on me
I would have a total of 9 ML,a Dread with 2 TL lascannons,and a landspeeder armed with I dont know yet.
I picked the ML because of reach and points cost


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I want $1,000,000 :wink:

You might have better results if you made a Space Marine list, then posted it in the Space Marine Army List Section for people to critique

Just sayin'

The viability of said shooting list though has potential

Maybe:
Librarian w/ Null Zone and whatever else

Librarian w/ Null Zone and whatever else

Dread w/ 2x TL-LC

2x Tactical Squads w/ Lascannon, Melta/Flamer
Razorback w/ TL-LC

1x Tactical Squad w/ ML, Melta/Flamer
Razorback w/ TL-LC

3x Land Speeders w/ Multi-Melta/whatever else


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

*OK*

Before I spend the time making up the army list I want to know if its a good strategy to have 9-10 ML and 3-4 Lazcannons in a 1000-1500 point army getting 2 rounds of fire before the opponent is on me.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

He was just trying to help...

That tactic could work with enough ranged heavy weapons, however there are better options when it comes to gunline armies. Black Templar are the first SM gunline army that comes to mind, so I would suggest that instead.

With Vanilla Marines, just make sure to load up on 48" weapons, and stay away from transport vehicles if possible. You'll have to keep things cheap so that you'll have enough units to cover much of your board edge, and maybe a few counter-charge units to defend against the inevitble charge .


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Devastator squads, Land raider, AT Dreadnaught.

Perhaps a commander w/ jump pack and 5 man assault squad for counter charge.

ML are best for versitility and points.

Make a list and put it in the list forum


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

sternguards


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

for my nilla marine gunline i use this for an 1850 list

Captain - artificer armor, relic blade, storm shield, bike

Troops

Bike squad - 2 flamers, MM, PF (max size)
scout squad - sniper rifles, ML, cloaks
scout squad - sniper rifles, ML, cloaks

Elite
Assault termies with a dedicated godhammer LR (standard pattern)

Fast attack

Typhoon speeder
Typhoon speeder

Heavy Support
Trip-las predator
auto-las predator
auto-las predator

its pretty effected against most armies i go against besides Mordrak GKs & demons; but thems the breaks.


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

hacknslashgamer said:


> I have been thinking of a stand and shoot SM army I was thinking MLs and LC how many rounds of actual shooting am I going to get before the opponent is on me
> I would have a total of 9 ML,a Dread with 2 TL lascannons,and a landspeeder armed with I dont know yet.
> I picked the ML because of reach and points cost


If you really want a stand and shoot list you want to use

Rifleman dreads
Predators (auto-hb or nothing, NOT auto-las: spend the points elsewhere)
Typhoon speeders (you can have a _lot_ of these)
5-man flamer/ml tax in LC/plas razorbacks (try 4x for starters)
HQ would be MotF on bike with CB
_Possibly_ (but probably not) scout squad with snipers, ML, and Telion
Ditto Sternguard (range 30 bolters are nice, but probably better to spend the points elsewhere)

Go for torrent.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't bother with Vanilla then.

Go for space wolves.

Get a Termi cyclone wolf guard in every squad.
3 units of Long fangs.

More missiles than is fair really.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, basically if you want a gunline army, SW are your best bet.
If you're insistant on it being a vanilla list, then razorspam and multiple speeders, with dakka pred heavy support. For HQ I would get MoF with conversion beamer, in a sternguard squad for counter attacking. Rifleman dreads are good too


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

Good point by both of the above. I assumed you meant vanilla. SW for long fangs and such. Or check out the GK MSU list on YTTH. Multiple CB, a torrent of other fire.

If VSM then relentless CB (MotF on bike) has to be the top ranged HQ fire choice available.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed. Space Wolves with lots of Long Fangs, Razorbacks, maybe a few vindicators. 

If you want personal dakka, get Pedro Kantor and run an army with lots of sternguard for grade A infantry shooting with fancy ammo.


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

Actually I just noticed the word *VANILLA* in the OP. So back to my first post. Base the list on 3xPred and 3xRiflemen. Build from there. That could look like

*HQ*
MotF with CB on bike

*ELITE*
Rifleman
Rifleman
Rifleman

*TROOPS*
5-man Tax in razorback las/plas 
5-man Tax in razorback las/plas 
5-man Scouts w ML, Telion

*FAST*
3x Typhoon
3x Typhoon
3x Typhoon

*HEAVY*
Pred AC/HB
Pred AC/HB
Pred AC/HB

Comes in around 2K iirc the costs correctly.
12x S7 48" and/or 18x S5 36"
19x S8 48"
4x Rending 48"
3x S9 48" and/or 3x S7 24" or 6x S7 12"
1x S10 48" (iirc)

So anyone at 48" is going to have a really bad day. I may have the points slightly out - meaning one pred might have to lose its HB.

Shooty enough for you?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe drop a pred, and give one of the others tri-las to deal with enemy armour


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hard to say without more info from the OP but if you want maximum fire output from a SM gunline I'd go something like this (just guessing on points but adjust as needed):

Pedro
Librarian w/ Force Dome
2x Sternguard
2x Tac Squad w/Plasmagun and Lascannon
3x Devastator w/ 4 ML
Throw in a couple Dreads or Speeders if desired 
Honor Guard or RAS for melee defense

May not be the most efficient or competitive list, but you'll throw out a huge amount of ranged firepower.


----------

